# FS: shrimps updated: 5/02/2011



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

*please do not ask me specifically for females, or berried, I randomly net them out.*

*SORRY FOR THE SLOW REPLIES, I WILL ANSWER ALL PM'S AFTER MY LITTLE TRIP AND WILL BE AVAILABLE AFTER MAY 19TH*

I have some more yellows ready! $4 each 10 for $35 and 20 for $60 









I have golden bee for $6 each or 10 for $50
I have snowwhite golden bees for $8 each or 10 for $70

I have CBS S/S+ (tiger tooth and vband) for $8 each or 10 for $65

I have CBS SS/SS+ (hinomaru and no entries) for $15 each or 5 for $60

I have CBS SSS for $25 each 10 or more for $22 each

I have CBS SSS+ for $40 each 5 or more for $35 each

I have CRS S/S+ (tiger tooth and vband) for $6 each or 10 for $50

I have CRS SS/SS+ (hinomaru and no entries) for $12 each or 5 for $50

I have CRS SSS for $22 each 10 or more for $20 each 
I have CRS SSS+ for $35 each 5 or more for $30 each









snowballs for $4 each or 10 for $35 and 20 for $60 









Red Rili for $15 each or 10 or more for $10 each









OEBT grade blondes for $10 each
OEBT grade blue/darkblue for $15 each
OEBT group of 5 mixed for $65
OEBT group of 10 mixed for $120

OEblack tigers for $65 each









wine reds 1/2 bar for $110 each

BKK 1/2 bar for $120 each


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with some pictures


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

added more shrimps


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

sold out CRS SS/SS+ and snowballs


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

more snowballs available. fake SAE spoken for



added OEBT, and rili


----------



## kam yiu (Apr 27, 2010)

Frank, I am still waiting your ss+ shrimp,
Thanks 
Kam


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

kam yiu said:


> Frank, I am still waiting your ss+ shrimp,
> Thanks
> Kam


PM sent on where it is ready to pick up.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I love those blue tigers


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I love those blue tigers


Hey Joseph, maybe you should get some as well ontop of those tigers from before. but don't mix them =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with slight change in price as well all SAE sold


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated list


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with new pics, first page!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

cant pm you box full

tonight would work better for me though.
in any case i still need a contact and time wise. thanks

u can txt me any time 
kelly

778 881 7709


----------

